# Build a slingshot walking target.



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Following Beanflip's lead, I fabricated a slingshot walking target. As previously promised, I will post a rather long video on how I made it. You will have to excuse me for doing the video. I am new at making videos, and have pretty minimal editing software. Frankly, I could do a picture-prose how to in a lot less space and time than the video version, and personally I think it would be more useful. If anyone whines about it, I will post a written version. In the mean time, you will have to suffer with me on camera!






These things are really easy to make ... maybe two hours at most. And they are a lot of fun. Of course you could get fancy and use different colored tennis balls, glue rabbit ears onto the balls, etc., etc. So, take a little time and make one of these. I am sure you will enjoy it. And if you are a hunter of small game, I think you will find one of these especially good practice for going into the field.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job Charles. I have been fighting the urge to cut mine out of poly. You have a nice solution to a number of the problems I was seeing. I to am frugal and will have to see what i have or can get cheaply to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## lurker (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the idea, Charles.

For me, I think that it would be a good idea to drill a small hole at the first location before I do the circle. That will stop any slipping.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

What do you think Charles? I think if the frame was poly (HDPE), it wold be strong, resilient ,and easy to make.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

looks like a lot of fun!

did you test it? i dont shooting tennis balls anymore. the ammo comes sometimes right back to me on a dangerus speed.

or doesn´t it happens because of the hole in the ball?

geko


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the Ideas you guys!

Looks like a great target


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm intriqued. I will definitely look into this in the near future.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> glue rabbit ears onto the balls,
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


 :rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> IMG_0228.JPG
> 
> What do you think Charles? I think if the frame was poly (HDPE), it wold be strong, resilient ,and easy to make.


Hey Bean, looks like it could work. It is just a question of how well those arms will hold up if they get hit. The only way to tell is to make one and give it a try. I have another idea about how to make one, and I hope to get at it today.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

lurker said:


> Thanks for the idea, Charles.
> 
> For me, I think that it would be a good idea to drill a small hole at the first location before I do the circle. That will stop any slipping.


Whatever makes it easier for you!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i will build one thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Geko said:


> looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> did you test it? i dont shooting tennis balls anymore. the ammo comes sometimes right back to me on a dangerus speed.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have tested it quite a bit since making it. I have not had any problem with ammo coming back, probably for a couple of reasons. First, as you suggest, the holes in the balls mean that the ammo will not rebound as strongly. And second, if you hit the ball, most of the energy goes into flipping the thing over, so the ammo does not have enough residual energy to come back at you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll have to give this a shot, just have to make sure to bring the target inside when I am done, I have 4 Rotties who would destroy it!!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow very cool idea, i like to build targets B)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is the pool ball version. I have another version that is simpler to build and does not require a pool ball here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21231-simpler-way-to-build-a-slingshot-walking-target/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

